
A Beginner's Guide to Cross Platform Mobile Development in 2018 - Shanerostad
https://trifinlabs.com/cross-platform-mobile-development/
======
Shanerostad
Fair warning: This article is geared more towards a less-technical audience or
true beginners.

This post outlines what cross platform development is, the drawbacks and the
benefits, and more.

